# Nachläufer oder Tandemstange ??? Biken mit Kids. Was sind eure Erfahrungen?



## darkvoice_1984 (27. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

zur Zeit suche ich eine Lösung, wie ich meinen 4 Jahre alten Sohn mit zum Biken nehmen kann. 

Er kann noch nicht alleine ohne Stützräder fahren. 

Ich denke über einen Fahrradnachläufer (http://blog.fernwegs.de/nachlaufer/) oder eine Tandemstange (http://www.lucky-bike.de/Zubehoer/Kinderanhaenger/Trail-Gator-Tandemstange.html) nach. 

Folgende Voraussetzungen:
- Zugrad: 29er Cannondale F29 Carbon Hardtail mit 27,2er Sattelstütze
- Kinderrad: 16 Zoll Ghost PowerKid (Gewicht mit Kind drauf ca. 27kg)

Was denkt ihr bzw. was würdet ihr nutzen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Butze_MTB (27. März 2016)

Diese Tandemstangen ist doch Eisenschrott ab Werk. Ich glaube wenn man will, dass sein Kind garantiert kein Radfreund wird, dann kauft man so was und benutzt es sogar. Hab so ein Teil in ovp schon weggeworfen nach Schenkung. Das noch an ein 3000e Rad ranbinden. Nee. 

Hier wird über Geometrie diskutiert und dann lass ich das Kind hinten dran rumhängen. 

Der Nachläufer ok. Auch nicht geil, aber konzeptionell wohl noch tragbar. 
Als erstes Mal die Stützräder weg und üben. Meiner hatte ein Laufrad und ein Dreirad. Radfahren war dann wirklich schnell gelernt. 4,5 Jahre und fuhr mit knapp über 3 schon gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (27. März 2016)

Die "Stange" bekommt von mir ein klares "NEIN"! Sicherheitsbedenken und ehrlich: Radfahren lernt er so nicht. 

Nachläufer ist eine Möglichkeit, die ihre Vorteile haben kann. z.B. im dichteren Verkehr etc. wo man nicht möchte, dass das Kind eigenmächtig lenkt und agiert. Zudem finden wir den prima, wenn man das Kind mal eben schnell wo hinbringen oder abholen muss. Ist halt wie ein Tandem, lässt sich auch solo fahren und als Shuttle einsetzen. Funtrailer leider nur noch gebraucht. Alternativ Burley oder Roland. Radfahren lernt er damit aber auch nicht...

Follow Me wäre noch eine Lösung. Hier kann das Kind auf geeigneten Strecken bzw. solange es die Kräfte hergeben alleine fahren. Geht nix mehr, kommt es "an den Haken". Also sehr universell. 

Lass die Stürzräder weg. Er muss alleine fahren lernen, so oder so. Je früher je besser. Woran haperts?

Gleichgewicht? -> mit Laufrad üben
Treten/Geschwindigkeit? -> zur Not mit Stützrädern üben, aber nur dafür die Räder montieren!
Anfahren? -> an leicht abschüssiger Straße anfangen zu üben, später eben, als Steigerung dann Anfahren an leichter Steigung
Kombi von allem? üben. Üben, achso: und üben. Bis es sitzt 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## kc85 (28. März 2016)

Sehe ich auch so. Stützräder weglassen und vorher fleißig Laufrad üben.

Wenn ein Kind solide Laufrad fahren kann, lernen die das Radfahren (ganz ohne Stützräder) in wenigen Minuten. Meine beiden Mädels haben das jeweils nach nur 10 Minuten kapiert und fuhren dann fröhlich drauf los. Da waren die beide jeweils noch keine 3 Jahre alt.

"Angehängt" wurden die Ratten nur, wenn denen auf langen Strecken mal die Puste ausging. Wir haben das per Follow-Me erledigt. Für mich noch immer die beste Variante, ein Kind samt Rad anzuhängen.

Sah dann gerne auch mal so aus: 







kc85


----------



## nightwolf (28. März 2016)

Da ich da grad drueber stolpere: Unser Nachlaeufer steht jetzt zum Verkauf, ein Adam Slipstream mit Schaltung http://www.bavariabike.de/slipstream.htm 
Ich habe unter anderem eine laengere Patentstuetze eingebaut, die original mitgelieferte ist viel zu kurz, da waechst das Kind nach kuerzester Zeit raus.

Die Erfahrungen sind zweigeteilt  
Mein Grosser hat nach kurzer Zeit herausgefunden, dass er minimal mitpedalieren muss, sonst hoert man den Freilauf und seine Untaetigkeit 'fliegt auf'
Die 'Kleine' hat richtig Ehrgeiz entwickelt. Wenn wir im Begriff waren, ein einzelnes Erwachsenenfahrrads einzuholen, dann hat sie ordentlich reingeballert so dass wir direkt mit deutlichem Geschwindigkeitsueberschuss ueberholen konnten


----------



## darkvoice_1984 (28. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,
danke für eure zahlreichen Tipps und Infos. Ich werde wohl über den FollowMe nachdenken. Das mit dem Fahren ohne Stützräder klappt übrigens auch seid heute  Faszinierend wie schnell die Kleinen heute vom Laufrad aufs Fahrrad adaptieren ....


----------



## Butze_MTB (28. März 2016)

Na siehst du. Dann jetzt die Stützräder gleich aufs große Katapult und weiter üben.


----------



## gummersbiker (30. März 2016)

Follow Me kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Zugrad war bei uns ein panzerstabiles KTM Damen-Trekking, für das Kind ein Alu-Puky. Solange das Zugrad einen halbwegs steifen Rahmen hat, fährt sich das Gespann problemlos. An- und Abkuppeln geht ruck-zuck, wenn einmal alles zusammengebaut und eingestellt ist (Das ist Arbeit, aber mit guter Anleitung...).
Aufpassen bei schnellen Richtungswechseln und beim Lenken mit aktiver Gewichtsverlagerung: Peitschen-effekt! Und noch eins: Vor der ersten Regenfahrt sollte man das ganze Gerät gut einwachsen, der Chrom rostet sonst schneller als man gucken kann.
Wenn Kind rausgewachsen, kann man das Ding zu gutem Kurs verkaufen, das relativiert den Anschaffungspreis. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kc85 (30. März 2016)

Stimmt, wir haben unser Follow-Me (eines der allerersten) gebraucht für sehr günstige 90,- EUR geschossen und kürzlich, nach 6 Jahren weiterer Nutzung, für 180,- bei Ebay verkauft.

Das nenne ich mal wertstabil.

kc85


----------



## rsu (31. März 2016)

Erstmal kann ich jedem nur die Laufräder ans Herz legen. Unser Sohn ist nach einem Tag Rad gefahren und kann fast auf der Stelle stehen bleiben. Das Laufrad gibt einfach schon sehr viel Balance-Gefühl, Stützräder sind eine Katastrophe. Mit 4 Jahren ist das aber eh zu spät.

Konkret zum Thema würde ich es wohl immer vom Einsatzzweck abhängig machen. Für den gemütlicheren Einsatz mag so eine Stange/Kupplung durchaus passend sein. Für den sportlichen Einsatz ziehe ich meinen Sprössling teilweise mit eine Band den Berg hoch, runter geht von alleine  Sonst fand ich die Einrad-Anhänger Variante noch ganz gut wenn es sportlicher sein soll. Die Luxusvariante gibt es von Tout Terrain (Streamliner). Lohnt aber nur wenn man Trails fahren will... Und bevor hier gleich einer meckert, die Kleinen haben Spass dabei denn die Federung funktioniert sehr effektiv


----------



## HC-65 (20. Juni 2016)

Blöde Frage: Hab den FollowMe an meinem HT montiert. Gezogen wird ein Cube Kid 160 mit der Kurzen darauf. Mir ist es jetzt schon zwei mal passiert, dass nach der Ausfahrt das Vorderrad des Cubes verzogen war und nicht mehr rund lief. Hab ich einfach zu wenig NM auf den Schrauben oder hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem angehängten Rad gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummersbiker (20. Juni 2016)

Wie das?
Das Vorderrad vom Kinderfahrrad wird doch an der Achse festgesetzt. Das einzige, was ich mir da denken kann ist, dass sich die Achse in den Auffallenden verschiebt, wenn da Spiel genug ist und die Achse nicht fest genug sitzt. 
Schnellspanner oder massive Verschraubung?


----------



## HC-65 (20. Juni 2016)

gummersbiker schrieb:


> Wie das?
> Das Vorderrad vom Kinderfahrrad wird doch an der Achse festgesetzt. Das einzige, was ich mir da denken kann ist, dass sich die Achse in den Auffallenden verschiebt, wenn da Spiel genug ist und die Achse nicht fest genug sitzt.
> Schnellspanner oder massive Verschraubung?



Richtig, auf der Kinderfahrradachse sind die Achsverlängerungsmuttern verschraubt und m. W. sitzt das Rad fest in der Aufnahme des Gestells. Nach den letzten beiden Touren habe ich das Rad wieder demontiert und festgestellt, dass das Vorderrad total schwer lief und keine Umdrehung geschafft hat. Daraufhin habe ich vermutet, dass ich die Achsverlängerungsmuttern einfach zu lasch angezogen habe.


----------



## gummersbiker (20. Juni 2016)

Vorderrad mal ausgebaut?
Wenn es dann wieder leicht dreht, liegt es an der nicht ausreichenden Konterung der Lagerkonen.


----------



## HC-65 (20. Juni 2016)

Nachdem ich das Rad raus hole, wieder einsetze und fest schraube, läuft's wieder sauber.


----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2016)

@darkvoice_1984 followme kann ich nur empfehlen, haben das für Beide benutzt und das funktioniert super!


----------



## Bener (21. Juni 2016)

Ich habe das Gelenk vom Trailgator ne Zeit lang für einen Selbstbauhänger genutzt. Das hatte mir deutlich zu viel Spiel. Sowas möchte ich keinem Kind zumuten...


Wie die Kupplung anderer Nachläufer konzipiert ist und ob die auch Spiel haben, kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (21. Juni 2016)

Nabend,
ich werf mal noch den Trail-angel in die Runde, ist zwar absolut kein Leichtgewicht, kostet aber nur knapp 70,- und der für mich grösste Vorteil ist die Verstellbarkeit bei der Höhe des Kinderrades.
Jeder der schon mal die Trailgator mit 12zol Kinderrad hinten dran gesehen hat, wird wissen was ich meine.

Ansonsten würde ich auch ganz klar für den Follow-me plädieren.

Leider habe ich kein besseres Bild, aber man beachte die syncrone Beinstellung.


----------



## hasp (22. Juni 2016)

Wir haben ein Follow me und einen Nachläufer ....
Für unsere Touren fahren wir inzwischen ausschließlich mit dem Nachläufer, da a) unser Großer auch bergab noch nichts selber fahren mag und wir mit dem FollowMe b) schon mehrfach aufgesetzt haben und c) bei einem Nachläufer am Fully das "Kindervorderrad" (also mein Hinterrad) gefedert ist ....


----------



## NU304C3 (24. Juni 2016)

Wir benutzen einen FollowMe und einen Tout Terrain Streamliner.
Der Follow Me wird nur bei Touren auf Asphalt / Waldautobahnen eingesetzt um  den Kleinen durch den Verkehr zu bringen bzw wenn die Tour länger ist als die Kraft und Lust reicht. Technisch meiner Meinung nach die beste "Kinderradtandemlösung" auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Rahmenbelastungen an Zugmaschine und Kinderrad.

Aufgrund der geringen Bodenfreiheit und der Stabilität des Gesamtsystems ist der Follow Me nicht richtig für ernsthaften Geländeeinsatz geeignet. Zudem kann der Kleine Bodenunebenheiten wegen des geringen Abstandes und der unweigerlich eintretenden Konzentrationsschwäche des Passagiers nicht rechtzeitig erkennen, hier ist also besondere Vorsicht der "Zugmaschine" bei Bordsteinen und Schlaglöchern etc. erforderlich. Aber insgesamt super für gemütliche Familienausflüge, KiTa - Lieferungen usw.

Für Geländetouren haben wir einen Streamliner als Nachfolger für den Singletrailer im Einsatz.
Durch den Dämpfer braucht man sich viel weniger Sorgen um Söhnchens Rücken zu machen, etwas Vorsicht ist natürlich trotzdem nötig.
Die Kupplung ist (im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Nachläufern die ich mir angeschaut habe) spielfrei, Ergonomie und Verarbeitung sind sehr gut. Die Preise für die Dinger auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt sind atemberaubend, aber: (Kaufpreis - Verkaufspreis in drei Jahren) / (Anzahl der Stunden die ich mit dem Sohn mein Hobby teilen kann) <<  (Kino / h)


----------

